# Price of milk for soap



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

What should I charge for a gallon of milk for soap?

Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The same thing you charge for drinking it  I buy my milk for Nubian Soaps for $8 a gallon just like everyone else. Less than this and you aren't giving your girls the credit they deserve. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto what Vicki said.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I figure what I would pay to get Meyenburg in the grocery stores which is close to 3.00 a quart. I might just have to start buying that stuff once my stash runs out - my local source dried her does up! Dang it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bethany, can't tweak a few of your soaps and just put Milk Soaps on the label and use grocery store milk? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have so much stored up it will take me a year (since I don't push my soap) DUH


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I can and I have. when I first started I ran out one year (I dried off my doe when she was bred cause I didn't know any better). I did make just cows milk soap. some people SWORE they could tell the difference. I really couldn't. There is more label appeal for goats milk soap as opposed to just milk soap.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Sep 7, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> The same thing you charge for drinking it  I buy my milk for Nubian Soaps for $8 a gallon just like everyone else. Less than this and you aren't giving your girls the credit they deserve. Vicki


Holy Cow!!! $8 per gallon? I thought paying $4 for Saanen milk was a little steep. Glad I'm 'growing' my own now, lol.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Sadly some of us only get $5 a gallon, even if it costs us $8 to produce it :lol


----------

